# Spooky Glowing Candelabra



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

I plan on using my flicker out sequence seen here: Arduino/Vixen Candles with Flick Out Sequence.

As I continue to build a bunch of candles this year my method is slightly evolving. This one exposes the hot glue directly (no painting) since I discovered by accident that hot glue glows under black light! Also the exposed hot glue has that "wet" look that is also a nice detail:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot glue and black lights, nice tip. Your Candelabra looks great


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That's cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely blue glow!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice spooky look


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

boo-tiful!


----------



## lovetoprop (Jul 6, 2016)

What did we ever do before hot glue. I've also discovered by accident before that gold foil will stick to hot glue. If I get less than a case of hot glue sticks and a backup of 2 bottles of E6000 I start to freak out. Hahaha

I love this! Off to craigslist to look for candelabras!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Who knew? That looks SO cool!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg, I love this! How long did it take you?

What did you do exactly? I've always love glowing candles. It looks gothic-like! I approve of this! Awesome!


----------

